# Imprintables Warehouse Adds New VersaStudio BN-20 Inkjet Printer/Cutter



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Roland VersaStudio BN-20 inkjet printer/cutter was developed to provide custom print/cut jobs on demand without a large investment in equipment. Offered by Imprintables Warehouse, one of the largest suppliers of print-and-cut materials, this unit can create graphics for just about any fabric including nylon, spandex, and leather as well as a wide range of indoor and outdoor durable graphics. 

The 20-inch desktop printer uses Eco-SOL MAX ink in CMYK with one of three options. The metallic silver option allows you to print striking text and special effects in metallic hues and pearlescent colors. The white option is used for creating underbases, or choose the magenta option for boosting spot color. 

The BN-20 is equipped with a new simplified media feed system that automatically aligns roll media in the printer. It supports roll media from 6 inches to 20 inches in width, weighing up to 13 pounds.

Roland’s automated ink circulation system reduces waste of metallic silver ink for lower running costs. The system ensures exceptional image quality over the long term and minimizes VersaStudio’s maintenance requirements.

Imprintables Warehouse carries a full line of printable materials for apparel decorating in 20-inch or less widths including Spectra Eco-Print, Spectra Quick Print (15”), Solutions Opaque (16”), Spectra Colorprint II (15”), Spectra Colorprint (15”), Spectra Colorprint Plus (15”), Solutions Sub-Block (19”), Solutions Metallic (19”), and Spectra Glowprint.

For signage products, the company offers DuraSol 3.5 mil white vinyl, DuraSol 13-ounce matte banner, DuraSol 13-ounce gloss banner, DuraSol 7 Mil white static cling, DuraSol 7 Mil clear static cling, and DuraSol 8 mil glossy photo paper.

Bundled software that comes with the BN-20 includes Roland VersaWorks® RIP software, R-Works design software, Windows driver, and Roland OnSupport online production monitor.

The unit is compatible with Windows® 7, Vista, and XP operating systems and supports popular Windows design software including CorelDRAW® and Adobe® Illustrator®. It has a USB interface. 

Imprintables Warehouse is a full-service distributor of equipment and supplies to create a wide range of heat-applied graphics including digital inkjet and laser transfers, digital cutters, digital cutting software, heat-applied materials, and heat presses. For more information, contact the company at 800-347-0068 fax: 724-583-0426; email: [email protected]; or visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------

